# Times running out 5D Mk3 or 1DX



## wD_Boston (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok so between refinancing my house and starting my new job I almost forgot the the canon rebate period ends tomorrow. I honestly can't decide between the 5D MK3 and the 1Dx.

I'm a serious amateur and have been focusing in studio the past 18 months. I was asked to shoot my nephews daughters baptism and the low light conditions in the church was just awful, still using a T1i. I'm aware of most of the specs on both camera's. The 5D mk3 performs very well in low light and curious is the 1Dx performs just as well.

Which ever camera I decide I'll be pairing it up with the 85mm 1.2

Thanks for your input


----------



## bycostello (Feb 2, 2013)

the cheapest one if there is no obvious advantages of one over the other to you


----------



## Schruminator (Feb 2, 2013)

If I recall correctly, the 1DX will drive the AF on high end lenses faster due to its higher voltage (as compared to the 5D III, etc). I would imagine the AF on the 85 1.2 would be noticeably less sluggish/frustrating with the 1DX.


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 2, 2013)

If you can afford a 1Dx my guess is you wouldn't regret it, but it sounds like it would be more than you strictly need. That said, it's more than I need, and if I could buy it, I would, because I like toys. So I'd say its a personal philosophical dilemma, you know the specs, you know what you shoot, and either will be a huge step up from a T1i!


----------



## Stickman (Feb 2, 2013)

There is no doubt the 1Dx is a better camera, but that doesn't mean you need it for what you do, and the 5D3 is a very capable camera as well. The 1D series hold their place at the top of the Canon food chain for a reason though...


----------



## djurma11 (Feb 2, 2013)

A difference of $3000 is huge. Coming from a t1i, either will be WAY better in low light. I say if you have the money, get the 5d3 and invest the other $3000 in glass (i.e. 70-200 2.8ii) and still have some to spend.


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 2, 2013)

6D + awsome glass + money n the bank for next camera in 1-2 years.


----------



## timmy_650 (Feb 2, 2013)

I would vote for the 5D, I love the 1D camera and they are so great but they are big and lot of money. My bet is most people own the 1DX also has another full frame body too. The 5D will do everything you need great, there isn't a reason to spend the extra money and carry the weight. 

Ps I still want the 1DX so much. I love the huge body.


----------



## sanj (Feb 2, 2013)

bycostello said:


> the cheapest one if there is no obvious advantages of one over the other to you



Yep. 5d3 suits your needs..


----------



## charlesa (Feb 2, 2013)

5D3. 1DX is a beaut but to justify that expense you actually have to have a need for 12 fps and a shutter rated for 400K actuations.


----------



## wD_Boston (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's input I do appreciate it. I am a hobbyist so yes the 5D will be more than sufficient and the 1Dx does seem to be a bit of overkill. Like Schruminator mentioned previously the ability for faster focus on the 85 1.2 is applealing. 

I've been told here and by some close friend to get the 5D and invest in in glass. I can't place my order till after 6:30 at B&H so I have the day to think about it. Thanks again


----------



## cpsico (Feb 2, 2013)

wD_Boston said:


> Thanks for everyone's input I do appreciate it. I am a hobbyist so yes the 5D will be more than sufficient and the 1Dx does seem to be a bit of overkill. Like Schruminator mentioned previously the ability for faster focus on the 85 1.2 is applealing.
> 
> I've been told here and by some close friend to get the 5D and invest in in glass. I can't place my order till after 6:30 at B&H so I have the day to think about it. Thanks again


Faster still does not mean fast! The 85 1.2 is slow no matter what, if you get a lens like that live view is your best friend


----------



## dolina (Feb 2, 2013)

It isn't the gear! It's the photographer. ;D

Save your money for something that has a chance to appreciate.


----------



## charlesa (Feb 2, 2013)

dolina said:


> It isn't the gear! It's the photographer. ;D
> 
> Save your money for something that has a chance to appreciate.



Seconded


----------



## albuht813 (Feb 2, 2013)

1Dx all the way. If you can afford it, the extra processing power will help you. I've compared the 5D3 to 1Dx and the images just have that "extra"ness to it. dunno if it's psychological or better dynamic range...but the 1Dx does make a difference. the extra fps makes a huge difference to ME...will depend on who u ask. but yes, the 1dx will drive big lenses like the 85mm 1.2 MUCH faster. if you don't mind the extra weight to price...go for it!! the memories only happen once and you only live once. of course, this is just MY opinion.


----------



## jeffabbyben (Feb 2, 2013)

cpsico said:


> wD_Boston said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for everyone's input I do appreciate it. I am a hobbyist so yes the 5D will be more than sufficient and the 1Dx does seem to be a bit of overkill. Like Schruminator mentioned previously the ability for faster focus on the 85 1.2 is applealing.
> ...




I used my 5D mark III and 85 1.2 at a high school basketball game and got a good number of great shots. I was very happy with the results.


----------



## wD_Boston (Feb 3, 2013)

After weeks of indecision I finally made my choice and ordered the 1Dx and the 85mm 1.2  Thanks for everyone's feedback.

I know this will be a huge leap coming from T1i so I'm curious if there are any videos or quick start guides I should be looking at.


----------



## TheFloridaShooter (Feb 3, 2013)

If you ordered it from B and H you should be getting some nice extras for free. You made a great choice.


----------



## Faxon (Feb 3, 2013)

I almost bought the 5DmkIII this Christmas season, but decided I did not have the cash. I can only hope the prices go down in spring. I will have time to think about spending twice as much for the 1DX in the meantime. They seem to be in two different worlds, but I know I would spend a very happy retirement enjoying the 1DX if I can bring myself to pay for it. It would probably take me a few years to learn all it's tricks, and I would like learning something new each time I went out with it. The 5D would be great as well, and maybe that will be the one. Since I drive a modest Ford Ranger, and don't spend money on new cars, I think I can bring myself to splurge on the camera I want. And that exotic 8-15 fisheye just to be crazy.


----------

